# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Endothelinhemmer

## christinew

Hallo,
von astrazeneca bekam ich folgende Nachricht:
Ein sogenannter Endothelinhemmer für Patienten mit fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs wird in Studien erforscht.
Teilnehmende Zentren sind Prof. Michel von der Universitätsklinik Mannheim, und
PD Dr. Wülfing von der Universitätsklinik Münster.
Vielleicht ist das für einige eine  Hilfe.
Christine

----------


## JosefJ

*Studien mit einem Endothelin-A-Rezeptorantagonisten*


Liebe Christine, 
Liebe Kollegen,


Wir haben in Deutschland prospektiv randomisierte Doppelblindstudien der Phase III zur Überprüfung der Wirksamkeit und Sicherheit von ZD 4054 versus Placebo bei Patienten mit hormonrefraktärem Prostatakrebs. 
ZD 4054 ist ein Endothelin-A-Rezeptorantagonist. Eine ähnliche Substanz ist zu
Beginn dieses Jahrzehnts mehrere Jahre lang beim Prostatakrebs unter der Bezeichnung Atrasentan oder ABT 627 in Studien gelaufen. Letztlich reichten da die Daten für eine Zulassung nicht.
ZD 4054 soll allerdings umfassender und besser die Zellkommunikationspfade stören, die zu erhöhten Endothelinspiegeln führen.Man hegt die Hoffnung, daß diese Behandlung auch im Knochen gut funktionieren könnte.

Es gibt zu ZD 4054 insgesamt drei unabhängig von einander laufende Studien mit sehr unterschiedlichen Einschlußkriterien.
Eine Studie mit der Nr. D4320C00014 bezieht sich ausschließlich auf
hormonrefraktäre und schwach knochenmetastasierte Männer.
Die Studiennummer D4320C00015 rekrutiert hormonrefraktäre Männer, die noch keine Anzeichen einer Metastasierung zeigen. 
Darüber hinaus läuft noch eine Studie mit hormonrefraktären Männern und starker Knochenmetastasierung, wo ZD 4054 mit Taxotere und ohne Taxotere geprüft wird (Studiennummer: D4320C00033).Zu finden sind diese Studen auf www.studien.de


Einen schönen Sonntagabend!
Josef

----------

